# Changer un icône...



## filoche (19 Février 2010)

Bjr,

J'ai changé les icônes de mon System avec CandyBar. Jusque là, tout vas bien ! mon problème, c'est que quite à l'instal de Windows 7 avec bootcamp j'ai deux HDD de présenté sur mon bureau (Mac & W7).

J'aimerais donc associer un icône particulier au format icns au disque dur appelé Windows 7 (voir images).

Seulement impossible avec CandyBar qui ne m'affiche que le disque Macintosh, et de même impossible de changer l'icônes part copier/coller a partir de l'affichage des informations pour causer de lecture seule...

Quelqu'un aurais une solution qui fonctionne ?? d'avance, merci.


----------



## Fìx (19 Février 2010)

J'vais te faire un beau post que j'vais conserver dans mes dossiers une fois pour toutes et qui me servira à tous ceux qui poseront (encore et encore :rateau: ) cette question :

*Pour changer manuellement une icône :*


*1 - Je lis les information du fichier de l'icône que je veux utiliser :





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2- Je copie son icône : 




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3 - Je lis les informations du dossier (ou application, ou autre) auquel je veux attribuer cette icône :




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4 - Je colle l'icône à la place de celle d'origine :




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5 - J'admire le travail  :



*


La même chose (avec plus de détails) en vidéo : ICI




_PS : peut-être le savais-tu déjà... mais je répète, ce post me resservira pour d'autres à l'avenir! _


EDIT : Ah bah oui, tu le savais déjà! :rateau: [j'viens de relire ton post!  ] Désolé! :rose: Et j'vois pas d'où ton problème provient...  [re-désolé!^^]


----------



## filoche (19 Février 2010)

Cel ne fonctionne pas ! qq a une autre idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Je crois que tu dois placer le fichier .icns à la racine C: en étant sous Windows.


----------



## filoche (19 Février 2010)

Je viens de le faire, mais rien n'a changer ! (voir images)


----------



## r e m y (19 Février 2010)

Fix78... j'ai failli décrire la même manip, mais j'ai eu le réflexe de regarder les copies d'écran postées.

Là j'ai constaté que la partition Windows en formattée en NTFS, donc on ne peut pas écrire dessus depuis MacOS! (et donc la copie de l'icone ne peut pas  se faire...)

Je pense qu'il faut copier le fichier .icns correspondant à l'icone souhaitée en ayant booter sous Windows, en le plaçant à la racine de la partition ET en nommant ce fichier .VolumeIcon.icns


----------



## filoche (19 Février 2010)

J'apprécie votre aide ! mais rien n'y fait... j'ai bien renommer l'icône comme indiqué, mais rien de plus...

Je précise que j'ai bien renommer l'icône sous windows... (voir image)


----------



## r e m y (19 Février 2010)

Tu as oublié le . au début du nom (mais je ne sais pas si ce sera suffisant)


----------



## filoche (19 Février 2010)

Non, ca ne change rien...


----------



## r e m y (19 Février 2010)

C'est bizarre.... ou alors c'est CandyBar qui prend la main pour afficher SON icone de disque dur.

Essaie en désactivant CandyBar


----------



## filoche (19 Février 2010)

que veux tu dire par désactiver ? désinstaller ??


----------



## r e m y (19 Février 2010)

filoche a dit:


> que veux tu dire par désactiver ? désinstaller ??



j'en sais rien, je ne l'utilise pas. Soit il comporte une option pour le désactiver temporairement, soit tu le désinstalle complètement.

Car c'est peut-être lui qui empêche l'affichage de l'icone personalisée de ta partition Windows


----------



## filoche (19 Février 2010)

J'ai fini part parvenir a mes fins sans désisntaller CandyBar, mais au prix d'une petite ruse de sioux...

1/ j'ai avec CandyBar appliquer l'icone Windows aux disques internes (ce qui a eu pour effet de me remplacer l'icone initial de Macintoch HD & Windows 7 avec l'icône windows), puis j'ai changer vià copie/coller dans "lire les informations" l'icône de Macintoch HD avec l'icône initial.

Voilà... merci en tous cas pour votre aide !

Le problème maintenant, c'est que tout disque dur interne qui sera monté sur le bureau, le sera avec l'icône windows et qu'il me faudra le changer à la main...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> j'en sais rien, je ne l'utilise pas. Soit il comporte une option pour le désactiver temporairement, soit tu le désinstalle complètement.



Petite parenthèse, CandyBar n'est pas activer ou désactiver il remplace juste les ressources.


----------

